# Bad Advice On Facebook Forums



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

It is really getting under my skin that on the Facebook forums, people who dont know or understand what they are talking about commenting on peoples questions with stupid answers like:
Someone asked the other day about a knocking noise from front when coasting with no throttle, some guy commented on this stating that they should replace all sorts of suspension parts including sway bars, engine mounts, bushes. Not you should check, he stated you should replace... I pulled him up on this and pointed out that just blindly replacing parts is a massive waste on money and might not even fix the problem and was like advising they replace the whole engine for a missfire... He argued he would advise for a missfire you should replace the plugs and coils to which i pointed out that you should inspect and test the plugs and coils, not just throw parts at it blindly.

Had another one today, someone had an Amber DPF light on and this guy advised they replace the DPF, at which point i pointed out the amber light simply means that the system needs to be allowed to regenerate so just needs a run and there is nothing wrong with the DPF...

I dont understand how people can not feel guilty about telling people to waste their money. I only comment on things i either understand the subject and know the answer to or give an educated guess and make it clear i am not sure about the answer... It is amazing how many people these days do not take the time to understand how something works and work logically through the problem but just throw money at a problem buying various parts in the hope the might cure the problem...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's not just FB forums. The more forums/posts you read the more posters you find that haven't got a clue, but still answer the question. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't trust anything on FaceTube :wink:

I suppose it's to do with people trying to help or impress and perhaps in their enthusiasm straying into guesswork.

Is FaceBook more prone to this? It's less structured and searchable than a forum and more _of the moment_ - perhaps with a feeling of less risk of record in what you say. Or am I being biased?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi John,

I think there is evidence of on Facebook of good posts and bad, with cars I would rather look at the fault myself or if out of my depth seek help from some one I know and trust.

Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I think the problem is there is more people on Facebook and it just attracts more of 'that sort of people' Anyone serious about being an enthusiast would more than likely come onto the forum.

From my point of view i know enough to know when i am getting bad advice, my problem with it is that there are people who don't know enough to know when they are getting bad advice and can easily end up spending a lot of money because of it.

There are a good core bunch of guys on the "Audi TT Mk1 Forum and Comminity page" however it is ruined by the few...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

firediamonduk said:


> ruined by the few...


*puts hand up" oh no wait im banned lol

Unfortuantely you'll always get the know-it-all-know-nothing's, those who just want to make their presence known with stupid remarks, or because they have seen something similar somewhere else they will post because they believe they are right regardless of the cost

J
xx


----------

